# L2201 (L245) Low Oil Pressure - Pulling Gear Case Cover



## countryhick (Oct 3, 2014)

My L2201 has low oil pressure, around 7-8 psi @ idle and only up to around 12-14 psi at 2000rpm. After the oil warms up, the light comes on at engine speeds below about 1800-1900rpm. After some research I decided to pull the gear cover and see if the plug had come out of my cam. My question now is will I have to remove the front axle to get the gear cover off. My tractor is 2wd.


----------



## countryhick (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm also running into a problem finding a part number for the gear case cover gasket. The parts manual for the L245 shows 15221-04130 (which has been replaced by 15222-04130) for serial number <=14147 and 15601-04130 (which has been replaced by 15313-04130) for serial number >=14148. Does anybody know which is the right one or how to figure out which one I need?


----------

